# Spieleempfehlung?



## multimolti (8. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Ich langweile mich hier grade und brauche unbedingt was zum Zocken  Am besten ein aktuelles Spiel, habe grade Lust auf gute Grafik (und das Gameplay muss natürlich auch gut sein).
Eben Sniper Ghost Warrior durchgespielt, hätte Lust auf Red Dead Redemption aber das gibt's ja noch nicht für den PC.

Hat jemand Vorschläge? Gerne auch mit gutem Multiplayer, weil ich öfters LANs mache und wir uns momentan nur auf alte Spiele einigen könnten (WC3, AOE2, COD1) weil immer irgendjemand was an den neuen auszusetzen hat.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2010)

wie wärs mit "Singularity"


----------



## multimolti (8. Juli 2010)

Sieht vielversprechend aus 

Noch andere Vorschläge?


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Sieht vielversprechend aus
> 
> Noch andere Vorschläge?


Metro 2033 schon gezockt?


----------



## multimolti (8. Juli 2010)

Jo, bin durch.


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2010)

Was hast du denn schon alles durch? Kann ja schlecht in die Glaskugel guckn


----------



## multimolti (8. Juli 2010)

Hui, das wird ne Liste  (nicht unbedingt alle durch, aber soweit gezockt dass ich keine Lust mehr drauf habe).

Anno 1404 + 1701
Assassin's Creed 1 + 2
Bad Company 2
Borderlands
COD 1-6 (außer 3)
Crysis + Warhead
FIFA 10
Just Cause 2
Left 4 Dead 2
Metro 2033
Eigentlich alle NFS
GTA IV
Serious Sam 2 + HD
Supreme Commander 1 + 2
Torchlight
Call of Juarez BIB
alle CnCs (außer 4)
Dawn of War
Far Cry 2
HL2 + Mods (Portal, GMod, ...)
Mirror's Edge
Resident Evil 5
Gothic 2 + Risen 
Splinter Cell Conviction
Sims 3
Tropico 3
UT 3
Wolfenstein


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (8. Juli 2010)

Servus,

habe auch das gleiche Problem, aber ich habe meine Auswahl schon auf 4 Spiele beschränkt. Werde heute abend eines davon anfangen. Hier mal meine Zocks:

Call of Juarez:Bound in Blood; Just Cause 2; Resident Evil 5; James Cameron's Avatar

Am meisten Bock habe ich auf Call of Juarez, dicht gefolt von Just Cause 2. Habe aber auch Bock auf ein "Wild West" Zock 

EDIT: Na, da haben wir wohl gleichzeitig geschrieben und an deiner Liste sehe ich, dass du meine Liste streichen kannst. Avatar ist laut Tests nicht sooo der Renner.

*EDIT2*: Pure könnte ich dir empfehlen


----------



## michelthemaster (8. Juli 2010)

Ich empfehle dir Company of Heroes, macht im Multiplayer übelst (und auch lange) Laune und der Singleplayer Modus ist auch Klasse! Und für Multiplayer natürlich auch die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Left 4 Dead 1/2 und Serious Sam HD 1+2!

Gruß

Micha


----------



## facehugger (8. Juli 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Hui, das wird ne Liste  (nicht unbedingt alle durch, aber soweit gezockt dass ich keine Lust mehr drauf habe).
> 
> Anno 1404 + 1701
> Assassin's Creed 1 + 2
> ...


Ich persönlich war Anfang 2010 von Mass Effect2 sehr begeistert. Story, Charaktere, die Action und die Grafik waren klasse. Bioware eben


----------



## HolySh!t (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn du nen Spiel suchs wo du einfach nich aufhören wills, dann versuch mal Timeshift.
Ist zwar von 2007 und die Grafik würd ich so einschätzen wie die der Source Engine momentan, also nich wirklich schlecht, aber natürlich gibt es bessere Grafik zur zeit.
Gameplay is sehr geil und das Spiel fordert einen auch ordentlich durch den hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad!!
Der MP is auch spaßig, nur leider spielen kaum noch Leute das Spiel, da es zu unrecht total untergegangen ist, da Shooter wie Modern Moorhuhn oder Crysis einfach ,,besser´´ waren...wers glaubt wird seelig :shief:


----------



## multimolti (8. Juli 2010)

Ich fand Call of Juarez sooo geil dass es das erste war was ich mit meinem neuen PC (letzten August) gezockt habe, aber dann war es doch enttäuschend. Die Atmosphäre ist toll, wenn man so Wilden Westen mag, aber das Gameplay... naja, man merkt eindeutig dass es ein Konsolenport ist und daran leidet das Spiel sehr (Steuerung und Aiming).

Just Cause 2 fand ich einfach nur göttlich, ist zwar auch ein Konsolenport aber da halten sich die negativen Effekte in Grenzen... und das ganze ist super absurd und daher toll 

RE5 bringt m.M.n. nur im Coop Spaß, hab eine Mission im SP gespielt und bin eingeschlafen, aber wenn man das mit einem Freund zusammen spielt ist's schon lustig.

Und von Spielen zu Filmen (außer Star Wars) halte ich nicht viel, daher würd ich Avatar nicht spielen (auch wenn der Film gut war).


----------



## multimolti (8. Juli 2010)

michelthemaster schrieb:


> Ich empfehle dir Company of Heroes, macht im Multiplayer übelst (und auch lange) Laune und der Singleplayer Modus ist auch Klasse! Und für Multiplayer natürlich auch die üblichen Verdächtigen wie Left 4 Dead 1/2 und Serious Sam HD 1+2!
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Micha



COH schau ich mir mal an, die anderen sind leider schon zu "durchgekaut".



facehugger schrieb:


> Ich persönlich war Anfang 2010 von Mass Effect2 sehr begeistert. Story, Charaktere, die Action und die Grafik waren klasse. Bioware eben



Habe, als hier auf PCGH so ein Hype wegen ME2 war, mal ME1 angespielt und fand die Story ehrlich gesagt ziemlich langweilig 



HolySh!t schrieb:


> Wenn du nen Spiel suchs wo du einfach nich aufhören wills, dann versuch mal Timeshift.
> Ist zwar von 2007 und die Grafik würd ich so einschätzen wie die der Source Engine momentan, also nich wirklich schlecht, aber natürlich gibt es bessere Grafik zur zeit.
> Gameplay is sehr geil und das Spiel fordert einen auch ordentlich durch den hohen Schwierigkeitsgrad!!
> Der MP is auch spaßig, nur leider spielen kaum noch Leute das Spiel, da es zu unrecht total untergegangen ist, da Shooter wie Modern Moorhuhn oder Crysis einfach ,,besser´´ waren...wers glaubt wird seelig :shief:



Schau ich mir auch mal an.


----------



## HolySh!t (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn du die Möglichkeit bekomms, am besten die uncut Version von Timeshift holen


----------



## -Lucky+Devil- (8. Juli 2010)

multimolti schrieb:


> Ich fand Call of Juarez sooo geil dass es das erste war was ich mit meinem neuen PC (letzten August) gezockt habe, aber dann war es doch enttäuschend. Die Atmosphäre ist toll, wenn man so Wilden Westen mag, aber das Gameplay... naja, man merkt eindeutig dass es ein Konsolenport ist und daran leidet das Spiel sehr (Steuerung und Aiming).
> 
> Just Cause 2 fand ich einfach nur göttlich, ist zwar auch ein Konsolenport aber da halten sich die negativen Effekte in Grenzen... und das ganze ist super absurd und daher toll
> 
> ...



Danke für deine Tips. Habe jetzt mal CoJ BiB probiert und nachdem ich das oberst-nervige Fadenkreuz entfernt habe und die Steurung eingestellt habe (Auto-Aiming raus; Mausempfindlichkeit stark runtergestellt; DPI per Maus erhöht), finde ich es bis jetzt, dass es total fetzt. Habe aber noch nicht viel gespielt, aber bis jetzt finde ich es super.

Keine Ahnung, ob du mein "Edit" der vorherigen Post noch mitgekriegt hast, aber wenn du keinen Bock auf Shooter hast, dann empfehle ich dir PURE.


----------



## Ahab (8. Juli 2010)

Wenn du Bock auf Internet MP hast könnte ich Insurgency empfehlen. Ist ein Taktikshooter auf Source Engine Basis. Kostet nichts und macht Laune. 

Und für ganz hartgesottene: Americas Army 3. Da gehts richtig ans Eingemachte...  Wärst du ne ganze Weile mit beschäftigt.


----------



## Veriquitas (11. Juli 2010)

Fallout 3 goty, Dead Space oder auf Starcraft 2 warten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Juli 2010)

Dragon Age, Risen, The Witcher, Fallout 3, Divinity 2... alles gute bis sehr gute RPG' s imo.


----------

